#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  <重要>最近所轉錄的文章,徵詢大家意見

## 狼王白牙

各位會員大家好, 由於在下負責 野疆論壇, 獅迷論壇, 狼之樂園的資料備份,
在工作上, 可以接觸到各位從以前到現在的歷史發文

最近大家可能會感受到, 本論壇多了一些文章, 這些文章是以前各位的舊文,
且是早已從上述的另外兩個論壇消失的刪除文, 在下認為還有一些存在的價值,
因此把這些文章移動到這個論壇

但是, 可能有些人認為, 有些文章應該讓它順其自然的消失, 所以想請各位
搜尋一下自己的文章, 如果認為完全同意在下已經轉錄及尚未轉錄的文章者, 
請在版上出個聲音或是傳送私人訊息給我, 如果有完全不希望被移動文章的
也請傳送訊息給我, 將會火速將您的文章刪除

如果一星期內, 沒有回覆者, 將會視同您不同意轉錄, 將把相關文章全數刪除
在此也對於之前沒有預先詢問道歉

----------


## Wolfy

其實看到我自己之前在獅壇被砍的文章能回來.
我自己的心中是蠻高興的.畢竟很多都不是灌水文.
而且那些文章很多都是我自己寫的.
我看了一下.目前還沒有覺得不想要的.

那有關我的部分就不用砍了.

不過由於回覆我的人不見得有在這邊註冊.
或者是現在的想法跟當時的想法可能不盡然相同.
基於尊重他人的想法.保留原發文就很感激了.回應就麻煩刪除.

不過我還是覺得即使是同一個人.
不見得就願意在任何地方發表相同的文章.
所以儘管是好意.我覺得還是要原發文者同意再移動文章到這邊比較好喔.

----------


## Fenrir

轉錄文章感覺還不錯阿..有些精華文章可以免於被刪除的危險
不過要是有出現我的一行文或是注音文請幫我刪除或修改~謝謝~(踹)
我覺得標題最好是增加 轉錄至XXX 或是標上 轉錄 兩個字比較好
有些發言人在狼版沒有註冊..要是又碰上了沒有看到日期的看文者..
就會發生發問無回應的情況~"~

----------


## ocarina2112

我都可以~@@
只要你願意轉我就願意留ㄧ▽ㄧ~

(其實還有蠻多想轉的文章沒有過來的~有過來的都是覺得比較意外的...所謂意外的就是...早就忘了有這篇的存在了XP )

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不過由於回覆我的人不見得有在這邊註冊.
> 或者是現在的想法跟當時的想法可能不盡然相同.
> 基於尊重他人的想法.保留原發文就很感激了.回應就麻煩刪除.





> 有些發言人在狼版沒有註冊..要是又碰上了沒有看到日期的看文者.. 
> 就會發生發問無回應的情況~"~


回應的人如果沒有註冊,或是不同意轉錄,  將會盡快刪除以及不再繼續轉錄
有註冊且同意的, 則保留原始回應



> 轉錄文章感覺還不錯阿..有些精華文章可以免於被刪除的危險 
> 不過要是有出現我的一行文或是注音文請幫我刪除或修改~謝謝~(踹)


沒問題(笑), 其實不一定每一篇都會還原, 還原的就是比較值得保留的部分



> 我覺得標題最好是增加 轉錄至XXX 或是標上 轉錄 兩個字比較好


謝謝建議, 這一點將會考慮



> 只要你願意轉我就願意留ㄧ▽ㄧ~ 
> (其實還有蠻多想轉的文章沒有過來的~有過來的都是覺得比較意外的...所謂意外的就是...早就忘了有這篇的存在了XP )


感謝XP 不過就目前為止
轉錄的文章都是*目前不存在於獅迷跟野疆上*的文章,這些文章可能是因為無人回應,或者跟該論壇走向不符的, 因此才會消失



> 如果一星期內, 沒有回覆者, 將會視同您不同意轉錄, 將把相關文章全數刪除


*請這邊與另外兩個論壇的帳號重疊的使用者請在4月6日前回應,應該有十多位*
有註冊, 舊文章曾被搬動到這邊, 尚未回應的名單包括:

Graywolf
KazelLSI狼
荒川浩
晨曦
狼牙
V仔狼
巴狼Simba
蒼空之鷹Ming
RACOON
LISELEN
月狼
豆腐狼
拉昂
W.Mustang狼馬

----------

Find nothing weird yet~~

Don't you worry to move something here in future~~~

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 我都可以~@@ 
> 只要你願意轉我就願意留


同上......覺得太佔空間也可以砍

----------


## SHIBA INU

我的部份可以，不過回文部分也請不要一起轉錄，除非原回文的人也同意
就這樣，辛苦了~謝謝!!

----------


## 潞的Q

每一年對同一件事情的看法都有些許不同

搞不好我看到自己的留言有可能會嚇一跳...XD

不過要轉的話我是沒意見啦~歡迎使用

----------

